# buy which ps3 or xbox360



## shivi4 (Nov 22, 2006)

which console shold i buy xbox 360 or ps3

xbox 360
 is cheapeer easliy available
more games

ps3 is hardly available 
less games
would cost much more


----------



## reddragon (Nov 22, 2006)

xbox 360........  as they are about to open very good service centers in 5 cities( 011,022,033,044,080) in Ind . 

no news about ps3 regarding this .


----------



## ambandla (Nov 22, 2006)

If I have money, I would go for Xbox 360 now. PS3 is very very costly and it has numerous bugs (in hardware and software). And after 6-7 months, when PS3 h/w and s/w become stable, will get rid of xbox 360 and get PS3.


----------



## sameer187 (Nov 22, 2006)

i have an xbox 360 and i'm not disappointed at all...they have a great line-up of games and MS will soon launch Xbox LIVE which is 50% of the Xbox 360's appeal.

beiing a PS loyalist (i own PS1 and PS2), I do plan on buying a PS3 as well but atleast not for another year...their current line up of games sucks and the initial systems are bound to have some bugs....ill wait till those are ironed out. also PS3 games (blu-ray discs) will cost a lot more (even if u do somehow manage to get it modded)

visually there is almost no difference between the xbox 360 or PS3

for more info on the xbox 360 u can join our forum
*www.360indians.com



peace


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think xbox 360 is better buy than ps3.Also ps3 is very costly and there are compatibility problems with former ps2 games.Also Xbox 360 has great games than ps3.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 22, 2006)

If u take my suggestion go fr
Xbox 360.....................................................


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 22, 2006)

Xbox 360


----------



## sameer187 (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I think xbox 360 is better buy than ps3.Also ps3 is very costly and there are compatibility problems with former ps2 games.Also Xbox 360 has great games than ps3.


xbox 360 too is not compatible with all original xbox games

official websites for both consoles will have a list of games that are compatible with the newer consoles


peace
*www.360indians.com/


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 22, 2006)

Buy a 360 , PS3 is just out and u will hardly get hands on one for the MSRP . 360 has been around for a year and is pretty solid nexgen console and the best thing is its available in India officially so u will get proper support for it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 22, 2006)

If u want to buy ps3 u shud wait for at lest 3-5 months for some to good games to be released for ps3. u can go for XboX 360 which is priced a lot lower than PS3 and has a lot of games


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 22, 2006)

go for xbox and why dont you try nintendo( offcourse both I have not used).


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2006)

as of now XBoX360 is the best choice, coz Sony hasen't announced anything about PS3's launch in India & it has very small game collection.

but  that small collection has one of the best games, like F1 2006, FIA WRC..

So for now, you can buy & stick with XBoX360 for atleast a min. of 1 year.


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 23, 2006)

xbox 360 is really good to have but ps3 games have really amazing effects when they will launch it


----------



## SolidSnake (Nov 23, 2006)

PS3, keeping it mind that it'll have those franchises which made PS2 biggest selling console ever in the history.


----------



## cooldip10 (Nov 23, 2006)

"XBOX 360"- I think it can have wireless connection with future pc (with VISTA windows)


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 23, 2006)

Wii Wii Wii .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2006)

If you ought to buy anything from India then keep in mind that Xbox 360 is currently in the market & is comfortably settled.Whereas PS3 is far from even being spotted close to the borders of our country.The price is another factor to be considered.Xbox 360 would be somewhere around 18k in the grey market and 24k officially.PS3 has just barged in so it will take sometime for it to flex it's muscles.Out of the official launch titles Motor Storm & Resistance:FOM are the only titles which had received pretty rave reviews.Hence you have limited choice on your hands.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 26, 2006)

if ever xbox live makes it to india then ...............xbox will kill the competition ...so


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 26, 2006)

If you currently Own a PSP, then wait & buy PS3.

coz...you can use the PSP as a Wing Mirror, 
Like in the PS3 Exclusive F1 2006 game.
*"Formula One 06 is a formula one racing game for the PlayStation 3, which features live interaction with the PSP for use as a wing mirror."*

can you ever imagine anything like this in any other so called Next Gen Console..

Same feature might be implied on ther games like FIA WRC.


----------



## sameer187 (Nov 26, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> xbox 360 is really good to have but ps3 games have really amazing effects when they will launch it



metal gear solid, gran turismo, what else?.....many of the PS exclusives are now making their way to the 360 as well....all the delays in game releases are making the developers a little nervous....so rather than putting all their eggs in one basket, their porting the titles to the 360 as well

imo, MGS is the PS3's only decent exclusive....GT is good, but Xbox 360 has Forza 2, which is nearly as good



peace


----------



## SolidSnake (Nov 26, 2006)

sameer187 said:
			
		

> metal gear solid, gran turismo, what else?.....many of the PS exclusives are now making their way to the 360 as well....all the delays in game releases are making the developers a little nervous....so rather than putting all their eggs in one basket, their porting the titles to the 360 as well
> 
> imo, MGS is the PS3's only decent exclusive....GT is good, but Xbox 360 has Forza 2, which is nearly as good
> 
> peace


 
Which are those PS exclusives making their way to 360 apart from GTA (which was on XB anyway)?


----------



## sameer187 (Nov 27, 2006)

Assassin's Creed, Fatal Inertia and BladeStorm



peace


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 27, 2006)

sameer187 said:
			
		

> metal gear solid, gran turismo, what else?.....many of the PS exclusives are now making their way to the 360 as well....all the delays in game releases are making the developers a little nervous....so rather than putting all their eggs in one basket, their porting the titles to the 360 as well
> 
> imo, MGS is the PS3's only decent exclusive....GT is good, but Xbox 360 has Forza 2, which is nearly as good
> peace



The biggest reason publishers are going multiplatform is only because the cost of making games has gone too high and they are not able to make money releasing the games for one single platform , still the consoles have exclusives most of them are the first party titles like halo/GOW/froza for xbox and Killzone/mgs/f1 for PS3. Reports from initial launch titles is that ps3 games lok like crap on a standard def tv but look really really good on a hi def tv , on the other hand the 360 game dont look horribly bad on standard def tv as ps3 games(launch titles) do, although obviously even 360 games look better on hidef tv's.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 27, 2006)

Saw PS3 in mumbai (alfa). 20 gb 42.5k and 60gb 57k
Actually i'm a big sony fan and i'd really want to suggest you the ps3. But considering all things it'd be better for you to buy Xbox 360.


----------



## SolidSnake (Nov 27, 2006)

sameer187 said:
			
		

> Assassin's Creed, Fatal Inertia and BladeStorm
> 
> peace


 
Assasin's Creed is a new Franchise so it doesn matter that much and no one really cares about Fatal Inertia and Bladestorm. This gen again the exclusives will decide the winner and Sony has plenty of them and not to forget *Playstation* name.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2006)

^^dont forget the PlayStation3 exclusive *FIA F1 2006 & FIA WRC*, the best simulation Racing game till date.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Nov 28, 2006)

@s18000rpm i do agree dat!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 28, 2006)

although i am not a big fan of FI racing ,but the game looks simply awesome the spray of water made by the car leading you and the visual behaviour of water on the windshield is awesome. Overall the game looks great. 

Chk out some videos here. *www.gamespot.com/ps3/driving/f1/media.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2006)

This Official Trailer is awesome.

*"Formula One 06 Official Trailer 1",*

Watch the two crashes which take place. simply  amazing Grahipcs & sound.
you guys will find it in the link TareyG posted.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 28, 2006)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Saw PS3 in mumbai (alfa). 20 gb 42.5k and 60gb 57k
> Actually i'm a big sony fan and i'd really want to suggest you the ps3. But considering all things it'd be better for you to buy Xbox 360.


Woah!They got it already. I was about to make a stop at Alfa the other day when I went to my friend's place but being too tired I backed out.The price seems extremely high.What about the games? Did you spot any notable launch titles or their price for that matter? Btw The official Xbox 360 Premium version from Planet M costs Rs.27,400 & each game is priced around Rs.2,510.I couldn't find Gears Of War & COD 3 albeit their presence on the broucher but when inquired the guy said that it would be here in a week or two.When queried about it's price remaining static or not,He replied that "It could be anywhere between Rs.2,500 to Rs.3,999 Sir" WTF!!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 28, 2006)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> What about the games? Did you spot any notable launch titles or their price for that matter?


Actually i went there to get games for my PS2. Frankly speaking.... when i saw the PS3 there..... i was so busy drooling..... i even forgot about my ps2 games..... leave alone enquire about the PS3 games
Sorry dude, but i'll enquire about it the next time i go there.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 28, 2006)

^LOL! No sh*t dude.I would have done the same thing but after hearing the price I wish there were people who would take me to the nearest hospital.


----------



## SolidSnake (Nov 29, 2006)

57.5K  ...60k ki to maine pulsar 150 DTSi li thi kuchh months pehle.


----------



## selfteachingnoob (Nov 30, 2006)

Personally I had a 360 but sold it because I didn't like many of the games out at the time.Having said that I'm probably going to rent one for a month or so when Halo 3 finally comes out and I'd guess most of you guys are in the same mindframe.Lets face it,Halo made the Xbox what it is today.

Xbox has pretty snazzy media centre and it's very nice to stream videos from your pc hard drive onto you're tv(assuming you don't have a hdtv yet).With a hdtv the graphics are pretty awesome but again the problem is most of the games available are also on the PS2 etc, so you know they're not really taking  advantage of its full capabilities.

Another downside is the Xbox live service.Most see it as a great service but i think it's a bit too corporate for my liking and the hard drive seems to be keyed to your machine because my friend's purchased arcade games wouldn't run on my 360 with his hd installed.

I havn't heard much good about the PS3 but I will give sony the benefit of the doubt.What I will say is if you're going for a PS3 wait at least 6 months after they are available where you are.Anyone remember the early release PS2's?

Thats right,who could forget!


Oh just a little side fact,saw Vista Beta media centre today and it's been lifted straight off the 360 with a few extra tweaks so for once microsoft are sticking with a good thing(as regards the media centre,don't ask me about Vista until the final release is out!!!)


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 2, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Buy a 360 , PS3 is just out and u will hardly get hands on one for the MSRP . 360 has been around for a year and is pretty solid nexgen console and the best thing is its available in India officially so u will get proper support for it.


I hope u pass out tomorrow


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ Are u sick?


----------



## mandar5 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey guys just 2 days ago i happened to see ps3 on CNBC TV18 on their TECH2 show.It defeats 360 at all h/w front no doubt about that,includind gpu,grafix processor,Hdd ,etc.Its whopping 7 kg while 360 is just 3.5kg.But that was it all about ,HARDWARE.
  But if u bring games in comparison ,let me tell u sincerely that 360 is gonna lead the console battle of 7th gen till almost 6months-1 year period.Theres not a single  title on ps3 whichis r so exciting.Only 1 game managed to please the game reviewers -RESISTANCE (FOA).Also the remaining titles which r about to be launched for ps3 r simultaneously being launched on 360 exception r not too many.360 has got some decent games like GOW,DOA4,DEAd rising,etc.The sales of 360 gonna increase even more after release of most awaited HALO 3,Lost planet,etc.
  And finally the PRICE-360 high end version is for27k correct me guys if i am wrong (unmodded).While the the lowend ps3 with 20gb hdd will cost minimum 3035k hanks to our customs.The highend 60 gb hdd version would be at around 40k.The ppl on CNBC got it for 60k!!.
   So my opinion buy 360 now enjoy till one year,after whch if sony gets some GR8 games for ps3 then go for it. If not stick to 360.Moreover ICICI is offering loans ffor buying 360.LOL.
  I hope that was enuff,correct me if i m wrong wherever guys,ur suggestions r always welcome.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2006)

Loans for buying a console lol. ya the consoles are damn costly in India. We pay same amt of money for 360 as the us ppl pay for PS3 and if u consider the buying power of Indians then 600$ is way too much . 

btw , if the tech2 ppl told that ps is 7 kg as compared to the 3.5kg 360 then they are absolutely wrong. Ps3 has the power brick inside the console body whereas xbox 360 has it seperately . adding the weight of both its similar, 360+power brick=around 6kg.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 5, 2006)

^^
Yeah and then they should also provide loans for the games.

3.5k for one PS3 games would give most Indians heart-attack. That is if they survived after hearing the price of the console.

Sony claims that its PS3 is 35 times more powerful than PS2. Well i don't know about that but i sure know that i can buy around 8 PS2 at the price of one PS3 (60 gb)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2006)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> But if u bring games in comparison ,let me tell u sincerely that 360 is gonna lead the console battle of 7th gen till almost 6months-1 year period.Theres not a single  title on ps3 whichis r so exciting.Only 1 game managed to please the game reviewers -RESISTANCE (FOA).Also the remaining titles which r about to be launched for ps3 r simultaneously being launched on 360 exception r not too many.360 has got some decent games like GOW,DOA4,DEAd rising,etc.The sales of 360 gonna increase even more after release of most awaited HALO 3,Lost planet,etc.


Allow me to post my end of the opinion.Xbox 360 had to wait a whole year to get a 'Stellar' title like Gears Of War.The rest which made the launch line up for the 360 were already out on the PC,if you remember correctly.Games like COD2,Quake 4,Need For Speed Most Wanted,Elder Scrolls 4:Oblivion & Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter were out on the PC as well.Only Kameo:EOP,DOA 4,Saint's Row,Dead Rising,PGR3 & PD0 made a exclusive mark.Most of these titles did well the rest went into neverland.This was the first crop of 360's titles which,as such,didn't create big waves of next generation.That was until Gears of War came out & change the whole phase.

Sony atleast gave Resistance:Fall of Man on day one of its launch.A title which atleast stands on better ground than 360's launch line up.Give the console a bit more time to show off it's power.February will see the release of MotorStorm which I suppose will be a total knockout.Also Expect games like MGS4,KillZone 2,Killing Day,Grand Turismo HD & Final Fantasy XIII to come out and them comment on the PS3's games.It takes time for every console to get some stellar games out.Not everyday is a great game producing day.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 7, 2006)

PS3 anyday.  take snake's words for that


----------



## SFDeltaUnit (Dec 7, 2006)

I would go for the ps3 cause its going to be out for a very long time. Many say the next ps4 will be out only after 4 or 5 yrs.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 7, 2006)

take a look at this

*www.gamespot.com/features/6162742/

btw 360 launch titles looked even more crappy then the ps3 launch titles , so waiting for 1 yr to see the real ps3 capability will be wise.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 7, 2006)

In the graphics comparison test between PS3 and 360 done by Gamespot, the ps3 games screenshots look brighter than that of 360. Also in one of the screen shots of Carbon, the street in 360 looks purple compared to natural black/blue in ps3. But the reflected image in the mirror in the car in 360 is brighter as compared to that in ps3. Also in madden (the rugby game), the numbers on the players t-shirts look different on both consoles. On 360 they look plain white while in ps3 they have a more natural texture. Also in Call Of Duty the graphics in 360 look sharp compared to the smooth (almost dreamy) graphics in the ps3. These are the only differences i found. But apart from these, there is hardly any difference between them. They almost look the same.


----------



## SFDeltaUnit (Dec 7, 2006)

You know I can't tell you which is the best next-gen game console -- that's all about the games. But in terms of high-definition picture and sound quality, ease-of-use and price, both the ps3 and the xbox360 with add-on deliver a product that rivals any next-gen player on the market today, regardless of format. That doesn't mean both aren't without their drawbacks. I have always been satisfied with ps titles so I would go for the ps3 for its games such as Resistance Fall of Man, Killzone, MotorStorm, etc. which are exclusively ps3 titles.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 9, 2006)

> *EA only using 20% of PS3 Power*
> 
> Recently Glenn Entis, Vice President and Chief Visual Officer at Electronic Arts discussed his feelings about the PlayStation 3 console.
> 
> ...




If i have the Money, i'll be going for PS3.

PS3 is like a V10 powered car, while XBoX360 is a V6 
Source: www.nfsunlimited.net


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 9, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> If i have the Money, i'll be going for PS3.
> 
> PS3 is like a V10 powered car, while XBoX360 is a V6



That's too early to say, but i can tell u that hardware comparision shows that the 360 is able of handling better textures as compared to ps3 .

This IGN article shows the +'s and -'s of both the consoles.
*xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html


I had read a better article than this one which had really in depth hardware comparison of the both consoles. The article came after the PS3 launch, but damn i cant find it again even googling didn't help .


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2006)

honestly guys its not only abt the consoles cost which around 25k and 30k the games too are very costly so b4 making a decision u hav to take this into consideration also as my fren has realised after buying the xbox 360


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 9, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> This IGN article shows the +'s and -'s of both the consoles.
> *xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html


^^that article was published on *May 20, 2005*, didnt(or did) Sony delay the launch of PS3 for last minute Hardware upgrades...


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 9, 2006)

PS3 has much more powerful hardware compared to 360. The reason why 360's games look better than those of PS3 is because 360's games make full use of its hardware while PS3's games only use a fraction of its power. Developers have realised how to make full use of 360's hardware while they're still learning it with PS3. Once they unlock the full potential of PS3 (which won't take long), PS3 would be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## techno geek (Dec 9, 2006)

no1 of them
just opt 4 nintenti wii


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ sirf japani wii kharid rahe hain .... u'll be playing like a mad man..... swinging ur hand to hit man any1 will get tired .... i think wii is the best way to train boxers or golfers


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 9, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^that article was published on *May 20, 2005*, didnt(or did) Sony delay the launch of PS3 for last minute Hardware upgrades...



Ya that article is old, but that doesnt make any difference ,at least it doesnt add any plus point for ps3.

And last minute hardware upgrades? where did u hear that or u just made that up , coz i can see by ur (and mr. Krazyfrog's) posts u r a big ps3 fan. 

Actually PS3 has degraded compared to what they were saying all the time back 6 months ago.The 8th SPE of PS3 cell was disabled to increase production yields and one of the remaining 7 of the cell  is used to run the PS3 OS, so its just 6 now powering the games against the 8 they publicized.
Sony didn't delay the launch to "Upgrade" the console it was delayed due to low production yields of the blue ray diode and the cell processor. 
Seriously man from what site u r reading game news? Switch to another one 

So dont be confused , just put the PS3 goggle away so u can see things the clear way. 

Ps3 is good but let it prove itself , just a matter of time we will know the truth.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 9, 2006)

well, i was not aware/sure about the delay, thats why i added "didn't (or did)" in my post.

Thanks for the Clarification.

btw Microsoft has started the developement of XBoX720, right  i'm still confused.


as most of the people mentioned, only TIME will tell whether PS3 would win the battle or not.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 9, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ^^ sirf japani wii kharid rahe hain .... u'll be playing like a mad man..... swinging ur hand to hit man any1 will get tired .... i think wii is the best way to train boxers or golfers



Mere bhai , sirf Japani nahi khareed rahe , baaki ki dunia bhi le rahi hai , Us me sales record break kar diye wii ne.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 10, 2006)

See this XBoX360 Vs. PS3 Graphics Comparo

testing using the NFS Carbon game


> Both systems have fairly similar graphics in Need for Speed Carbon, but the Xbox 360 has better lighting while the PS3 has sharper textures. The 360 has better high dynamic range lighting in the Camaro image. We're not sure if the PS3 version blurs the background tree leaves on purpose, but it's another noticeable difference. The lighting in the street shot appears more realistic on the 360, but the building textures are sharper on the PS3. We also seem to be missing some lighting and a few landmarks in the rearview mirror of the PS3 version.


Check out the pics in that comparo & pls. clear my doubt=>
"is it PS3's problem or the Game Code problem.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmmm...Seems like the 360 version has heavy HDR usage in comparsion to the PS3 version.Though the PS3 screenshots seem more realistic & like they said,looked much more sharper.If you closely view the 3rd screenshot,the PS3 version seems to have a great amount of car geometry detail.It's easily evident by the shine it sports.

Can't say the same for COD3.The 360 screenshot looked a bit better.Whereas the PS3 seemed a bit dull on the environment front.But then again these all are just screenshots.It's better if we could compare it head to head like the folks at Tech2 did.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 10, 2006)

i downloaded a comparison video from www.gametrailers.com of call o duty 3 on all the next gen consoles
it looks worse than pc call o duty 2 on wii but i lov their controller 
ps3 and xbox 360 ther aint much difference. 

 i just see trailers and gameplay videos  cant tuch either consoles for the next 2 years 
ps4 is releasin before 2010 accordin to a sony official
heres the link for the compasrison video
*download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_callofduty3_comparison_gt_h264.wmv
(copy link to address bar then they will show main page of the site  then u paste the address again and u can download)


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 10, 2006)

Xbox 360 has 256 GB/s bandwidth reserved just for the frame buffer. This allows the Xbox 360 GPU to do Z testing, HDR, and alpha blended color rendering with 4X MSAA at full rate and still have the entire main bus bandwidth of 22.4 GB/s left over for textures and vertices.
So games don't experience performance hit when they are using these features on xbox360 . whereas in PS3 its the same case as the pc.


----------



## prakhar18 (Jun 5, 2007)

*I bought PS 3 today*

hey guys i bought PS 3 today ...actually Mom and Dad got it from USA...for   Rs 28000  ,,its 60 Gb version....original hai...

amazing graphics...i can also play PS 1 and PS 2 games on it.....also it uses Blu ray disc.which is a future technology....

I will suggest go for PS 3 if u have money in the bank.. ...

Xbox doest have good games....PS 2 game were much better and that can b played on PS 3 also..

I am enjoyin it...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 5, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ sirf japani wii kharid rahe hain .... u'll be playing like a mad man..... swinging ur hand to hit man any1 will get tired .... i think wii is the best way to train boxers or golfers



Bah, a slight flick of the remote is more than enough to play the games. People do a lot only cause they are excited. And other consoles are coming up with tilt sensors as well so your reason's lame.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think i'll go with ps3


----------

